# Hi to all, I am a new member



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all, I am looking to move to Hurghada in December 2009, went for a visit a few weeks ago but only decided to definitely go once I was back. Have been flat and job hunting via the internet and phone from England and seem to be getting there with regards to the flat. 

Looking to be in sekalla area, centre of Hurghada and will be paying around £200 sterling per month which includes security and water but not electricity so any advice on this would be appreciated, just really need to get a decent job sorted so I have an income to go to. 

Have started learning Arabic and picking it up very easily, also speak English, Urdu, Punjabi, Hindi all at fluent/adavnced level, also speak basic German. I have a MA in Communication Studies and am looking for a job that pays at least £300 but am willing to reconsider should I need to. 

Sorry for the long post, its quite daunting, especially since I will be a young girl living alone in a foreign country so every post and piece of advice will be much appreciated! A lot of thought has gone into my decision, am aware of security factors etc but please let me know if I am missing something as I cant wait to move and am not nervlous at all which seems quite weird as I have never lived alone!!!!!


----------



## Begma (Apr 23, 2009)

*hi nasiya*

hi nasiya my name is Begad i am italian i am 28 yrs i am in hurghada right now i am owner of advertising agency please give me a call so we can meet and enjoy our time in this country 0122461119 waiting for your call


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Begma said:


> hi nasiya my name is Begad i am italian i am 28 yrs i am in hurghada right now i am owner of advertising agency please give me a call so we can meet and enjoy our time in this country 0122461119 waiting for your call


Hi and thanks for your message.

Any jobs in your ad agency?? ;-)

CV can be forwarded on request. Am moving in December 2009 and available to work on arrival.

Thanks and best wishes, Nasiya


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Nasiya

im 24year old living in Egypt for the past 3years and absolutely love it. Think you're making a good decision in moving here.I wouldnt panic regarding a job I think it will be alot easier to find work when you arrive i was lucky when i arrived ,I had my job already organised and they provided me with my own 2 bedroom apartment. My friend didnt have a job when she first arrived but after just a few days had lots of responses to her CV. Im not sure about in Hurghada but I know that Sharm real estate agents are always looking for workers and having a number of languages like you do is always a bonus. i dont understand why you would think about lowering your salary expectations below 300 pounds my starting salary was 1800 sterling a month and accomadation i have now left that job and am working for an even better salary. I do know that lots of people work for low salaries but it is possible to get higher. My friend was working 7hours a day 5 days a week and getting 1000dollars & accomadation a 
month as a customer service agent for a resort But i had other friends working for 500dollars.dive centers is another good place to look for work...again languages are a bonus counter staff salary is normally 900-1000 usd a month anyway hope this gives you some encouragement. 


Best of luck.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

*Hi CutiePie*



cutiepie said:


> Hi Nasiya
> 
> im 24year old living in Egypt for the past 3years and absolutely love it. Think you're making a good decision in moving here.I wouldnt panic regarding a job I think it will be alot easier to find work when you arrive i was lucky when i arrived ,I had my job already organised and they provided me with my own 2 bedroom apartment. My friend didnt have a job when she first arrived but after just a few days had lots of responses to her CV. Im not sure about in Hurghada but I know that Sharm real estate agents are always looking for workers and having a number of languages like you do is always a bonus. i dont understand why you would think about lowering your salary expectations below 300 pounds my starting salary was 1800 sterling a month and accomadation i have now left that job and am working for an even better salary. I do know that lots of people work for low salaries but it is possible to get higher. My friend was working 7hours a day 5 days a week and getting 1000dollars & accomadation a
> month as a customer service agent for a resort But i had other friends working for 500dollars.dive centers is another good place to look for work...again languages are a bonus counter staff salary is normally 900-1000 usd a month anyway hope this gives you some encouragement.
> ...


Hi Cutie Pie and thank you so much for your positive post!!! Thats exactly what I needed to read today as I am in panic mode at the moment! I love Hurghada and am actually counting the days down until I come but because my family are not supporting me at all and I am trying to arrange this move all alone I am getting a bit scared.

Your post has really made me feel a whole lot better so thank you for that. I am hoping that once I am there I will be able to get something pretty quickly. Because the job front has had not much response at all, I have pushed my moving date back so I can at least save rent money for at least a year and also have some to live on until an income comes my way.

Thanks again for the post, I am definitely going to be looking you up when I get out there lady, I envisage some mad girls nights out!!!!

All the best to you hun,
Nasiya x


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

heya

ya my parent thought id gone mad when i decided to move to egypt.. enivsaged me covered from head to toe in black not what they met at the airport in a short white mini dress! now they know im happy here they're happy 2 it just takes getting used to they wouldnt have batted an eyelid if id said i was moving to america or australia ..egypt just sounds strange to them and unsafe!! i have never felt safer than living here. i have never heard of a murder/rape etc in sharm yet everyday at home theres numerous accounts! people just have their own idea of countries without ever experiencing them!
night life in sharm is the best even durung the day terrazina beach drink all day on the beach with DJ ...watersports etc what more could you ask for!!
love hurghada nitelife too alot more easygoing/laid back vibe then sharm so we'll def meet up for nites out when you arrive!!


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> heya
> 
> ya my parent thought id gone mad when i decided to move to egypt.. enivsaged me covered from head to toe in black not what they met at the airport in a short white mini dress! now they know im happy here they're happy 2 it just takes getting used to they wouldnt have batted an eyelid if id said i was moving to america or australia ..egypt just sounds strange to them and unsafe!! i have never felt safer than living here. i have never heard of a murder/rape etc in sharm yet everyday at home theres numerous accounts! people just have their own idea of countries without ever experiencing them!
> night life in sharm is the best even durung the day terrazina beach drink all day on the beach with DJ ...watersports etc what more could you ask for!!
> love hurghada nitelife too alot more easygoing/laid back vibe then sharm so we'll def meet up for nites out when you arrive!!



Lol I can imagine, I have the added 'Asian' factor with my folks, as they are from Pakistan and cant understand why I just refuse to marry some bloke they fix me up with lol. They dont get that I am BRITISH!!!!! And all that is just not for me.

I cant wait to meet up!!! x


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

aww ive a friend whos british aswell her family are also from pakistan she fell in love over here(as so many do!) with a friend of my boyfriends... her family had difficulty accepting it at first too non arranged but 3 years later theyre married ,had a fab wedding all extremely happy and parents love their son-in-law more than anything walli you wouldnt believe how much they love him


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> aww ive a friend whos british aswell her family are also from pakistan she fell in love over here(as so many do!) with a friend of my boyfriends... her family had difficulty accepting it at first too non arranged but 3 years later theyre married ,had a fab wedding all extremely happy and parents love their son-in-law more than anything walli you wouldnt believe how much they love him


Wow so it does happen then?! Well, we'll see with my situtaion, at the moment, I just want to build a life for myself that is more what I want and less what others tell me I should want! This move is just the beginning, I may relocate again in a few years as I lecture and would love to work in Cairo!


----------

